
Isaac Asimov's Robot and Foundation Story Chronology - ghosh
http://www.templetongate.com/asimovchrono.htm
======
soylentcola
I remember getting "Prelude to Foundation" as a gift when I was in middle or
high school. The intro to the book contained this list and it was a great way
for me (pre-internet) to get a concise listing of the stories in order. Ended
up going through the whole list eventually even though I'd read some of them
already.

------
groue
It happened that I read the initial robots, empire and foundation cycles
first, and then the "glue" novels that Asimov later wrote for the sake of
general consistency. And those added novels contain wonderful twists - it was
such a pleasure to read them!

------
Zardoz84
Also, "The end of eternity", it's partially related. In one of the books (I
don't remember on what exactly, could be "Foundation and Earth" ? ), he makes
a references to what happens on these book.

~~~
coldtea
Was gonna post just that. The "end of eternity" arc is referenced in
Foundation's Edge.

Relevant link (spoilers):

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_End_of_Eternity#Role_in_the...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_End_of_Eternity#Role_in_the_.22Foundation.22_Series)

